# Thelyn Ennor - Multigaming since 2005 [Crowfall]



## ThelynEnnor (29. Oktober 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Tritt dem Königreich von Thelyn Ennor bei und kämpfe unter dem Banner des Löwen mit dessen erfolgshungrigen Kriegern auf dem Weg zum Erfolg. Besiege die Ketzer in glorreichen Schlachten als Teil unserer Legion oder erschaffe meisterhafte Items als Handwerker und werde eine Legende. Auch wenn unsere Feinde sich noch so gut verstecken oder einbunkern, als unser Späher findest du ihre Festungen und Schwachpunkte, so dass die Kriegshörner zum Angriff geblasen werden können. Wir werden uns weder von den Göttern, noch von ihren sterblichen Handlangern auf unserem Weg zum Ruhm und Erfolg aufhalten lassen. For the Lion!


Name: *Thelyn Ennor*
Motto: " *it's the way we play* "
Server: *EU*
Memberanzahl: *20 [TE Community: 500]*
Homepage: *www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu*


Wir sind eine Multigaming-Gilde, die erstmals in Lord of the Rings Online aktiv war. Mit Crowfall nehmen wir nun unser 23. Spiel in Angriff, um möglichst viele Erfolge feiern zu können.


*Was bisher war...*
Zu unseren bisherigen Erfolgen in MMO's zählen mehrere World-, European- und German-Firstkills sowie zahlreiche Server-Firstkills. So waren wir die erste Gilde Europas, welche in Lord of the Rings Online die 24er Raid Instanz "Helegrod" clear'n konnte und den World-Firstkill in der Raid Instanz "Feste Dunoth" im Hardmode erreichte. Unser Warhammer Team zwang europaweit als erstes "Hand von Ualatp & Usirians Wächter" in die Knie und war stets unter den besten RvR Gilden. Außerdem feierte unser Star Trek Team mehrere World-Firstkills und konnte die erste Zusammenarbeit mit GameStar etablieren. Unser Rift-Team konnte bereits direkt nach dem Head-Start des Spiels große Erfolge in Form von mehreren Server-Firstkills feiern. Auch mit unserem Star Wars The Old Republic Team waren wir sehr erfolgreich, denn dort haben wir zahlreiche German-Firstkills sowie Server-Firstkills erreicht. Des Weiteren hatten wir schon TV-Auftritte bei Gaming-Shows - wie z.B. NBC GIGA, Buffed Show bzw. Allvatar TV und veröffentlichten auf Buffed.de, GameStar, Onlinewelten und Allvatar.com zahlreiche Guides sowie Artikel. Bekannt sind wir auch für unsere Live-Raids auf verschiedenen Messebühnen, welche immer sehr viele Zuschauer anlocken. Mehr Infos über unsere Erfolge, Projekte und bisherige Geschichte findet ihr auf *www.thelyn-ennor.eu*

*Gildenziele*
Getreu unserem Motto "It's the way we play" haben wir uns in allen MMO's, in denen Thelyn Ennor vertreten ist, das Hauptziel gesteckt, all das zu erreichen, was im High End-Content (sei es PvE oder PvP) eines MMO's als Erfolg zu betiteln ist. Das gelingt nur durch viel Disziplin, Engagement und eine hohe Aktivität der Member. Unsere Gilde wird im Hintergrund durch einen sehr erfahrenen Organisationsapparat geleitet, welcher dafür sorgt, dass den Membern höchste Qualität und Effizienz in den MMO-Teams zur Verfügung stehen. Wir sind ständig dabei uns in allen Bereichen weiterzuentwickeln, um einen gewissen Grad an Perfektion zu erlangen.

*Crowfall Team*
Thelyn Ennor ist eine stark erfolgsorientierte Gilde und darauf werden wir unsere gesamte Struktur wie auch Kampagnen & Raid Organisation auslegen. Wir wollen in allen Bereichen von Crowfall vorne mitmischen, so ist es unser Ziel den gesamten High-End Content zu bewältigen, dazu gehören vor allem in Sachen RvR die Kampagnen, die Raids auf die feindlichen Festungen und die Kontrolle über die strategisch wichtigen Außenposten. Wir sind schon seit einiger Zeit in Crowfall unterwegs und haben somit schon reichlich Erfahrung im Spiel sammeln können. Natürlich schließt das auch den Bereich Handwerk mit ein, wo wir mit Hilfe der verdienten Ressourcen und hartem Einsatz ebenfalls Maßstäbe setzen wollen. Selbstverständlich kommt auch nicht der Erkundungsbereich zu kurz und mit einer effizienten Zusammenarbeit dieser drei Bereiche werden wir unser Thelyn Ennor Königreich an der Spitze positionieren. Für diese Herausforderungen suchen wir loyale & erfahrene Krieger die Spaß an erfolgreichen Kampagnen und am PvP haben, sowie sich aktiv am Gildenleben beteiligen wollen! Das Wichtigste hierbei ist, dass man zusammen als starke und feste Gemeinschaft heranwächst.

*Unsere Member*
Thelyn Ennor ist eine zielstrebige und vor allem erfolgsorientierte Gemeinschaft. Daher legen wir viel Wert auf eine perfekte Charakter-Beherrschung, Aktivität, Hingabe, Teamplay und Spaß am Spiel. Wir erwarten von unseren Membern in jeder Hinsicht hohen Einsatz für die Gilde und eine 100%ige Loyalität. Als selbstverständlich erachten wir, dass unsere Mitglieder während der Progress-Phasen absolute Priorität auf ihre Raid-Aktivität setzen und sich immer in allen dafür notwendigen Bereichen auf aktuellem Stand befinden. Unsere stets hoch gesteckten Ziele erreichen wir nur, wenn jeder mit Leidenschaft anpackt und sein Bestes gibt. Im Gegenzug können neue Member von uns eine professionelle Führung und erfahrene Beratung sowie eine hohe Aktivität erwarten. Wenn Ihr ein Member von Thelyn Ennor werdet, seid ihr Teil einer großen Community, welche schon mehrere MMO's erfolgreich spielt und sich auch in zukünftigen MMO's niederlassen wird. Um einen noch stärkeren Bund zu schaffen, veranstaltet Thelyn Ennor mindestens einmal jährlich ein Real-Life Treffen, zu dem alle Mitglieder eingeladen werden.
Es gilt zu beachten, dass bei uns *ein Mindestalter von 18 Jahren* herrscht.

*Kommunikation*
Wir nutzen *Teamspeak* als VoiceTool, welches für alle Member Pflicht ist.
Unser Forum ist die Hauptkommunikations-Plattform, hier werden Raids geplant und organisatorische Dinge besprochen.
Weitere Informationen findet Ihr auf unserer Homepage: *www.thelyn-ennor.eu*
Wenn Ihr Fragen zur Gilde habt, könnt Ihr uns natürlich jederzeit im Forum oder im *Teamspeak* kontaktieren.


Euer,
Thelyn Ennor Crowfall-Team


----------



## ThelynEnnor (1. November 2016)

So langsam nimmt unser Crowfall Team richtig Gestalt an. Wie auch bei den anderen Teams von uns, werdet ihr regelmäßige News zu unseren Aktivitäten auf unserer Homepage finden, also lohnt es sich durchaus dort öfters einmal vorbei zu schauen. Wer den Stream letzte Woche verpasst hat zum Crafting, wird diese News sicherlich interessant finden.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (8. November 2016)

Nun geht es bald auch für die Alpha 3 Gruppen los und dann sehen wir uns ingame. Natürlich haben wir auch weiterhin unsere Rekrutierung geöffnet, also schaut da doch mal vorbei.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (17. November 2016)

Die letzte Testphase für die große Welt ist nun ja vorbei, doch am Wochenende geht ja schon die nächste wieder los. Wir freuen uns darauf euch in der Lobby oder dem Testserver zu sehen.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (23. November 2016)

Wir suchen immer noch erfolgsorientierte Mitspieler, also schaut doch einmal bei unserem Bewerbungsforum vorbei.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (2. Dezember 2016)

Die Adventszeit hat begonnen und was gibt es schöneres als bei dieser kalten Jahreszeit einer progress Gilde beizutreten und sich die Schuhe und später die Geschenke schön mit Loot voll zu stopfen? Bewerbt euch lieber gleich, um die Chance auf Knecht Rubrechts Rute zu minimieren.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (1. Januar 2017)

Wir von Thelyn Ennor wünschen euch ein gutes neues Jahr und viel Erfolg in Crowfall.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (14. Januar 2017)

Auch in diesem neuen Jahr suchen wir erfolgsorientierte Spieler, also schau doch mal vorbei, wenn du nach einer deutschsprachigen progress Gilde suchst.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (23. Januar 2017)

Hallo Community,
auf unserer Homepage haben wir die letzte Ausgabe des Art Craft Entertainment Fragen und Antworten kurz auf deutsch zusammengefasst.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (21. Februar 2017)

Hallo Community,
wir alle folgen aufmerksam der Entwicklung von Crowfall, deswegen haben wir uns auch wieder gerne die Arbeit gemacht eine News zum letzten Q&A zu veröffentlichen, die ihr auf unserer Homepage www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu nachlesen könnt. Falls ihr noch nach einer Gilde für Crowfall sucht und interesse an unserer Gilde habt lass uns gerne eine Bewerbung da.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (26. März 2017)

Wir suchen neue Leute für den Release und welche die bereits die Alpha mit uns testen wollen.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (2. April 2017)

Seit den Anfangstagen der Kickstarter-Finanzierung wurde viel über die *Kampfdisziplinen* in *Crowfall* spekuliert. Vor kurzem gab *Thomas Blair*, *Lead Designer bei ArtCraft Entertainement*, *einen genaueren Einblick* in diesen elementaren Teil der Charakteranpassung. Als* nächster* kommender* Archetyp* wurde *die Meuchlerin* ja schon angekündigt, nun gibt es auch eine erste Vorschau davon was wir uns von dieser Klasse erwarten könnnen. &#8230;weiterlesen


----------



## ThelynEnnor (10. April 2017)

Hallo Community,

nach wie vor sind wir auf der Suche nach interessierten Spielern für unser Crowfall Team. Bei Interesse besucht uns auf unserer Homepage
und lasst uns eure Bewerbung da.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (23. April 2017)

Hallo Community,

am Donnerstag den 27. April werden auch wir den Livestream auf dem offizielen Crowfall Twitch Kanal verfolgen, gespannt warten wir auf weitere Neuigkeiten rund um die Entwicklung von Crowfall. Bewerbt euch bei uns solltet ihr eine deutschsprachige Gilde für Crowfall suchen.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (7. Mai 2017)

Hallo Community,

 

wer zum Release eine Gilde sucht die auf maximalen Erfolg ausgelegt ist der ist bei uns richtig. Wir suchen bereits jetzt Leute um unsere Ziele zu erreichen.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (21. Mai 2017)

Hallo Community,

die Entwickler haben uns mit neuen Entwicklungplänen überrascht und auch wir bei Thelyn Ennor freuen uns über
die Ankündigungen und verfolgen diese weiterhin aufmerksam. Die kommenden Änderungen an den Völkern und Klassen
sorgen zusammen mit unterschiedlichen Disziplinen dafür das wir unsere Charaktere auf unseren persönlichen Spielstil anpassen können.

Diese und weitere Änderungen werden demnächst auf unserer Homepage als News veröffentlicht und solltet ihr Interesse an der
Gilde Thelyn Ennor haben informiert euch und schreibt uns eine Bewerbung.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (28. Mai 2017)

Hallo Community,

nach den letzten große Ankündigungen ist es wieder etwas ruhiger um Crowfall geworden.
Wir warten schon unruhig bis diesen Sommer die ersten großen Projekte auf den Testserver für uns
Spieler bereit stehen.

Suchst du eine Crowfall Gilde dann besuche unsere Homepage und lass uns eine Bewerbung in unserem Forum da.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (11. Juni 2017)

Hallo Community,

 

 

die Entwickler sind fleißig dabei Crowfall weiter zu verbessern, mit den regelmäßigen Patches gibt es immer was neues zu Entdecken.

Wer dafür eine Gilde sucht kann sich gerne bei uns im Forum bewerben.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (25. Juni 2017)

Hallo Community,

nach wie vor verfolgen wir die Entwicklung von Crowfall gespannt und planen auch unsere gemeinsamen Spielzeiten
intern, um am Wochenende weiter in das Spiel einzutauchen. Besucht uns auf unserer Homepage.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (23. Juli 2017)

Hallo Community,

viel hat sich getan in der Entwicklung von Crowfall und wir warten gespannt auf weitere Neuigkeiten zu
kommenden Inhalten und zukünftigen Testphasen mit mehr Möglichkeiten. Falls ihr für Crowfall noch
eine starke und ambitionierte Gilde sucht besucht unsere Website und lasst und eure Bewerbung da.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (10. September 2017)

Hallo Community,

 

nächstes Wochenende testen wir in größerer Gruppe Crowfall. Gerne können sich Leute die Interesse an der Gilde haben bei uns melden zur Teilnahme.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (6. November 2017)

Hallo Community,

weiterhin verfolgen wir die Änderungen in der Entwicklung von Crowfall und testen auch fleißig die neuen Patches auf den Testservern.
Außerdem könnt ihr euch jetzt schon für unser Crowfallteam bewerben das sich im Aufbau befindet.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (5. Februar 2018)

Hallo Community,

wir suchen nach wie vor Mitspieler für unser Crowfallteam das sich im Aufbau befindet um damit ab Veröffentlichung großes zu erreichen.
Besucht uns dazu gerne auf unserer Homepage unter www.Thelyn-Ennor.eu wir freuen uns auf euch.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (23. April 2018)

Hallo Community,

die Entwicklung von Crowfall geht stetig voran und treue Fans aus der Community beteiligen sich durch aktives spielen der verfügbaren Versionen auf Test- und Liveservern. Solltet ihr zu diesen Leuten gehören und noch eine Gilde für den Release suchen schreibt uns an und falls ihr noch nicht zu den aktiven Testern gehört könnt natürlich auch eine Bewerbung auf unserer Homepage schreiben.


----------



## ThelynEnnor (2. September 2018)

Guten Tag Community,

 

für den Release suchen wir weiterhin neue Member.


----------

